# Unusual sight while floundering.



## bowdiddly

I don't know about most of you out there but some of us see some unusual things on the beaches and in the waters on the Gulf Coast at night.

Like this past Friday I saw an almost all white horseshoe crab in the Tiger Point area of the Santa Rosa Sound and a coyote on Pensacola Beach running down the Sound side last year.

Also found a funeral urn floating in the surf last year and it was not empty.
Spooky.

What weird sights have you seen ?


----------



## fulish850

saw a dead deer in DI , wannabe Axe murderer/camper , trash cans filled with sheepshead that i empty out , flounders that leap out the water on land at the site of me , and the other night 3 naked drunk girls that hung around for a bit . :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

Rook and I saw 4 guys pushin an pullin a 17' tri-hull with 2 guys in and one was holdin a Floundering trying to find a Flounder. Rook was closest and said there wasn't 12 teeth among them all.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

fulish850 said:


> saw a dead deer in DI , wannabe Axe murderer/camper , trash cans filled with sheepshead that i empty out , flounders that leap out the water on land at the site of me , and the other night 3 naked drunk girls that hung around for a bit . :thumbup:


 
Call bs, need pics.


----------



## fulish850

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Call bs, need pics.


lol sending u a mental photo right now .... enjoy it .


----------



## FLbeachbum

Damn great mental photo. I like the blonde, she has great.....


----------



## Rook

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Rook and I saw 4 guys pushin an pullin a 17' tri-hull with 2 guys in and one was holdin a Floundering trying to find a Flounder. Rook was closest and said there wasn't 12 teeth among them all.


Yeah, I swear I heard Banjos


----------



## -WiRtH-

fulish850 said:


> flounders that leap out the water on land at the site of me


I once got a 21 inch flounder that was in about a foot of water and it jump out onto some rocks about 1.5 feet out of the water and I gigged it. It was pretty cool


----------



## -WiRtH-

And if you ever go around destin and the island... you're bound to see a couple of somebody's doin the hippity dippity :whistling:


----------



## fulish850

FLbeachbum said:


> Damn great mental photo. I like the blonde, she has great.....


Oops I sent wrong photo ..... they were all brunette ! :thumbup:


----------



## GrandSlam

Years back, a homeowner on lower Mobile Bay had three concrete flounders set just off the end of his pier. Brother-in-law's folks lived next door at the time. They would get a kick out of folks wading by & gigging those concrete fish.


----------



## bowdiddly

Concrete founders, that's a good one.
Wish I could see um tyin to gig them things.


----------



## Rook

GrandSlam said:


> Years back, a homeowner on lower Mobile Bay had three concrete flounders set just off the end of his pier. Brother-in-law's folks lived next door at the time. They would get a kick out of folks wading by & gigging those concrete fish.


Now THAT my friend.....is HILARIOUS:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Flatfishhunter

Was polling along in about a foot and a half of water in the back of Rocky Bayou in Niceville one night, and i suddenly saw about a 5 ft gator suddenly appear under my lights just laying on the bottom minding his business....I went right over it and told my buddy to get the Q beam and shine it down into the water at the back of the boat....He suddenly says ! DAMN ! There are gators back here ? I had to laugh at that !


----------



## grey ghost

concrete flounder, watching people gig them!!! LOL thats is funny, i bet its sho nuff funny to wath that!!


----------



## drifterfisher

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Rook and I saw 4 guys pushin an pullin a 17' tri-hull with 2 guys in and one was holdin a Floundering trying to find a Flounder. Rook was closest and said there wasn't 12 teeth among them all.


I told my brothers some one would see us...


----------



## milkman7772

now this one i laugh all the way though!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicon monster

I saw a person near white island hit a concrete flounder you could tell he didn't know what happened and his gigs point was bent.haha. I was expecting him ti try to stab it again


----------



## timeflies

I wasnt gigging, but went out with my brother one night to a pier on pensacola beach to catch some trout. It was dark at the base of the pier, and as soon as we got out of the truck we could hear the moans of passion rather clear. We waited a minute, trying to figure where it was coming from. From the sounds of it, there was 3 involved. Not wanting to go home without a chance to fish, we walked out on the pier right past them. By the time we got to the end, I could hear a girl ask her partners if "they had been there the whole time?". We kinda chuckled, but they obviously didnt mind our presence. A few minutes later, they started up again! we finally left, and they were still at it hot and heavy. 
Thats my most interesting night fishing story so far


----------



## hjorgan

Concrete flounder .... BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!
Reminds me of a trick I do at any house I own. 
I stick a quarter to the concrete with epoxy. 
Then watch people try to pick it up.
Would work great on the street if you have a spot to watch from.


----------



## seacapt

We were gigging the ICW between the pass and Perdido when we had a beaver come off the bank, make a pass in front of the boat then come back around right under the lights in 2' of very clear water. This had nothing to do with the story above, this was one of those beavers that chop down trees with their teath.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

*my whopper story*

Ok so back in 02' 0r 03' im flounder fishing on the east end jetties on dauphin island. get tired of wading so i climb up on the rocks to take a seat and catch some rays. I set my rod down shimano calcutta and calcutta rod, few minutes later i hear a noise and i see my rod butt entering the water. tried to fish it out... no luck. 3 days later im on the dauphin island pier fishing which has to be 4 miles away or so, and im telling my lost pole story to a group of locals when a guy who overheard our conversation started asking me alot of questions about my story (type of reel, type rod, line etc). I got pissed bc i figured he was tryng to question my sincerity.. few munites later he comes from the parking lot holding my rod and reel. said he had caught it there the day after i lost it and on the other end of my line was...... two foul hooked horseshoe crabs that were stuck togeather and then he  at me!!! rumor was it was a 6lb flounder, but he give the rod and reel back!!!


----------



## chicon monster

flounderpounder28 said:


> Ok so back in 02' 0r 03' im flounder fishing on the east end jetties on dauphin island. get tired of wading so i climb up on the rocks to take a seat and catch some rays. I set my rod down shimano calcutta and calcutta rod, few minutes later i hear a noise and i see my rod butt entering the water. tried to fish it out... no luck. 3 days later im on the dauphin island pier fishing which has to be 4 miles away or so, and im telling my lost pole story to a group of locals when a guy who overheard our conversation started asking me alot of questions about my story (type of reel, type rod, line etc). I got pissed bc i figured he was tryng to question my sincerity.. few munites later he comes from the parking lot holding my rod and reel. said he had caught it there the day after i lost it and on the other end of my line was...... two foul hooked horseshoe crabs that were stuck togeather and then he  at me!!! rumor was it was a 6lb flounder, but he give the rod and reel back!!!


wow thats good luck for you,sucks for that guy too because he thought he had a free rod and reel.at least he did the right thing and returned it:thumbup:


----------



## Fish Assassin

I was wade gigging in the sabine and had about 20 swans roll up on me. True story


----------



## Frederick

yup...agreed...my son saw it....and like very much ...click that moment...


----------



## drifterfisher

I go "floundering" alot...to actually see a flounder would be unusual to me...:blink:


----------

